# [League of Legends] Suche 5er Ranked Team



## WerRock (4. November 2012)

Hi zusammen

ein Freund und ich haben die Schnauze voll vom Solo/Duo Q wegen den ganzen "trollst" etc. und deswegen wollt ich hier mal fragen ob hier 
noch andere League of Legends spielen.

Die besten sind wir zwar nicht, aber sind auch nicht wirklich schlecht.

Vorraussetzungen wären halt :

Level 30
min. 3 Champs auf jeder Lane spielen können
Mikrofon

mehr sollte man eigentlich nicht brauchen 

MfG


----------

